# IBS-C and alli weight loss pill



## ls321 (May 7, 2007)

Hi,I am interested in taking the alli weight loss pill, but I am nervous because they have several treatment effects such as;gas with oily spotting loose stools more frequent stools that may be hard to control I have read some of the message boards for alli and several people have complained of constipation instead. I am nervous that using the alli pill will make my IBS-C worse. Has anyone tried it?Thank you.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi,Are you currently on other medication? If so, it is important that you talk to your dr about your plan for taking any diet pill.Cherrie


----------

